# backronym, bacronym = αντακρώνυμο



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

stathis said:


> This scheme will be known as RAPE (Retire Aged People Early).



Αυτό, αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα της ανακοίνωσης, είναι τα λεγόμενα *bacronyms*. Ας πούμε «αντίστροφα ακρωνύμια» ή «ανακρωνύμια» ή «υστερωνύμια» (πρωτολογισμοί). (Κάθε άλλη πρόταση ή διόρθωση, όχι απλώς δεκτή αλλά άκρως επιθυμητή.)

A backronym (or bacronym) is a "reverse acronym," that is a phrase constructed "after the fact" to make an already existing word or words into an acronym. Backronyms may be invented with serious or humorous intent, or may be a type of false or folk etymology. The word is a portmanteau combining back and acronym, first cited in a 1983 Washington Post column and defined as the 'same as an acronym, except that the words were chosen to fit the letters.​
Στις λεξιπλασίες μπορείτε να παίξετε και με το _μπακουρωνύμιο_...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό, αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα της ανακοίνωσης, είναι τα λεγόμενα *bacronyms*. Ας πούμε «αντίστροφα ακρωνύμια» ή «ανακρωνύμια» ή «υστερωνύμια» (πρωτολογισμοί). (Κάθε άλλη πρόταση ή διόρθωση, όχι απλώς δεκτή αλλά άκρως επιθυμητή.)



Οι προτάσεις για «αντίστροφο ακρωνύμιο» και «ανακρωνύμιο» ως απόδοση του _bac(k)ronym_ δεν μου κάθονται πολύ καλά (ίσως φοβούμαι σύγχυση μεταξύ της έννοιας της αντιστροφής και της πραγματικά σκοπούμενης σημασίας τους). Το «υστερωνύμιο» πάντως μου αρέσει. Εγώ προτείνω τα εξής:

«Τελεωνύμιο» από το _τελε(ο)-_ < _τέλος_ (=σκοπός) + _(ακρ)ωνύμιο_. Το σκεπτικό της πρότασής μου αυτής είναι ότι το backronym εξυπηρετεί έναν σκοπό: να μετατρέψει μία υφιστάμενη λέξη σε ακρωνύμιο, μέσω της επιλογής κατάλληλων λέξεων προς τούτο (ανάλογα με το αν πρόκειται για χιουμοριστικό backronym ή όχι). Επίσης μου αρέσει που η σημερινή σημασία της λέξης _τέλος_ (=το ύστατο σημείο) βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στο _back_ (=το οπίσθιο σημείο).
«Οπισθωνύμιο», που μου φαίνεται το πιο πιστό σε καταλέξη απόδοση του _backronym_. Το σκεπτικό της πρότασής μου αυτής είναι ότι έτσι διασφαλίζεται η αντιστρεψιμότητα μεταξύ των δύο όρων ώστε να μπορέσει να υιοθετηθεί πιο εύκολα από όσους γνωρίζουν τη σημασία τού _backronym_ (κάτι ανάλογο με το δίδυμο _διαδίκτυο-internet_).
Α, και Νίκο, ο Στάθης έχει δίκιο: Μάζεψε λοιπόν τα σχόλια που αφορούν το _backronym_ και τοποθέτησέ τα σε ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 17, 2009)

Ο κ. Καρατζαφέρης τι λέει επ' αυτού;


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2009)

Γιατί πρέπει να βγάλουμε ελληνικό όρο; Θέλω να πω, αν κατάλαβα καλά στο μπακρωνύμιο παίρνεις μια υπαρκτή λέξη και την κάνεις ντεμέκ ακρώνυμο για πλάκα, όμως αυτό είναι γνώρισμα μιας γλώσσας όπου οι μισές λέξεις έχουν 3-4 γράμματα. Στην αθάνατη τρισχιλιετή μας, όπου οι λέξεις έχουν 7-8 γράμματα (sad = λυπημένος, θλιβερός), πρέπει κανείς να σπάσει το κεφάλι του για να μπακρωνυμίσει, γιαυτό και -αν δεν σφάλλω- στο σπορ ουδέποτε γνώρισε διάδοση, κάτι σαν το χόκεϊ. 

Αυτό που γίνεται σε μας, κάπως παρόμοιο, είναι να αλλάζουμε σημασία σε υπάρχοντα ακρωνύμια, τα γνωστά Δεν Έχουμε Ηλεκτρικό, Ούτε Τηλέφωνο Έχουμε, Έχουμε Όμως Τουρισμό. Το οποίο πιθανότατα θα το έχουν και οι άγγλοι -οι γάλλοι πάντως το έχουν διότι τώρα που έγινε μια απεργία στον προαστιακό (και έγινε χαμός διότι εδώ είναι φτηνιάρηδες οι άνθρωποι και δεν χρησιμοποιούν γιωταχί σαν κι εμάς τους κιμπάρηδες), τα αρχικά της RATP ερμηνεύτηκαν, καίρια, ως Rentre Avec Tes Pieds.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2009)

Γενικά τα backronyms χρησιμοποιούνται εκεί όπου είναι δημοφιλή και τα ίδια τα ακρωνύμια — δηλαδή στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις, τη δημόσια διοίκηση και τη διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων και ανθρώπινου δυναμικού. Τον όρο τον χρειαζόμαστε επειδή ήδη κάνουμε χρήση τού πράγματος (και σοβαρά και χιουμοριστικά). Και είναι βέβαιο ότι όλο και συχνότερα θα βλέπουμε backronyms, μια που κάθε εισαγόμενη μόδα (ιδίως στους χώρους που προανέφερα) εδραιώνεται.

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι σήμερα θυμούνται ότι ΑΣΠΙΔΑ = Αξιωματικοί Σώσατε Πατρίδα, Ιδέα, Δημοκρατία, Αξιοκρατία. Κάτι σχεδόν άγνωστο είναι ότι η μονάδα πυρός πυροβόλου ARTEMIS 30 της ΕΒΟ (νυν ΕΑΣ) έχει ονομαστεί έτσι με backronym και δεν είναι απλώς το όνομα της Αρτέμιδος. Ίσως και το ΑΦΗΣ = Ανακύκλωση Φορητών Ηλεκτρικών Στηλών να φτιάχτηκε έτσι σκόπιμα για να παραπέμπει στην προστακτική _άφησε/αφήστε_, αφού μπαίνει σε σημεία όπου καλούνται οι πολίτες να αφήσουν τις άδειες μπαταρίες, και η ΕΔΟΣΑ = Ένωση Δωρητών Οργάνων Σώματος Ανθρώπου πιθανότατα σκοπίμως να θέλει να ακούγεται το ίδιο με το _έδωσα_. Ίσως και η ΕΚΑΤΟ = Ελληνική Καταναλωτική Οργάνωση να επιθυμεί το ακρωνύμιό της να είναι μια τόσο εύκολη και δημοφιλής λέξη, ενώ μάλλον το ΕΛΕΓΕΙΑ = Ελληνική Εταιρεία Γενικής Ιατρικής να δείχνει το χιούμορ αυτού που το σκέφτηκε. (Για το ΕΛΙΑ = Ελληνικό Λογοτεχνικό Ιστορικό Αρχείο θα πρέπει να τους ρωτήσουμε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο με το ΕΣΥ = Εθνικό Σύστημα Υγείας μια που ο Γ. Γεννηματάς δεν ζει πια. Αλλά μπορούμε να ρωτήσουμε στο ΙΣΤΑΜΕ = Ινστιτούτο Στρατηγικών και Αναπτυξιακών Μελετών αν όντως ήταν στόχος τους να είναι ομόηχοι με το _ίσταμαι_. Για το ΛΑΟΣ = Λαϊκός Ορθόδοξος Συναγερμός που είπε και ο tsioutsiou, είμαστε βέβαιοι. Στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ = Συνασπισμός Ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς κοντοστεκόμαστε, κάπως.) Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι το ΚΡΑΣΙΣ = Κώδικας Ρηματικοποίησης Αρκτικόλεξων Σχηματισμός Ιδιωματισμών και Συντμήσεων αποτελεί backronym (άλλωστε το μηχανικεύτηκαν οι πλέον ειδικοί σ' αυτά). Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλα, και θα υπάρξουν πολλά περισσότερα. :)

Για τη χιουμοριστική μετατροπή των υφιστάμενων ακρωνυμίων σε άλλα, ιδού τι συμβαίνει στην αγγλική:
http://www.b737.org.uk/airlineabbrevs.htm
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=31464
http://www.aviation-fr.info/jokes/abrev.php


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2009)

Απ' όσα διαβάζω εδώ, πρώτον πιστεύω κι εγώ πως είναι σκόπιμη η δημιουργία ελληνικού όρου και δεύτερον συμφωνώ με το "οπισθωνύμιο", που είναι αυτό που σκέφτηκα κι εγώ. Το bac(k)ronym έχει το καλό ότι κολλάει ένα σκέτο b (το b του back), κι είναι έτοιμο. Αυτό φαντάζομαι επιδιώκει και το "ανακρωνύμιο" του nickel, αλλά το αν- αυτό δεν έχει τη νοηματική εντέλεια του back. Το "υστερωνύμιο" έχει νόημα (=εκ των υστέρων ακρωνύμιο), και το υιοθετώ ως δεύτερη επιλογή.

Τέλος, εδώ ένα μπακουρωνύμιο αφιερωμένο στην εκ των μοδερατορισσών μας, όσο τουλάχιστον έχει το γνωστό άβαταρ. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

Επειδή συχνά ο μεταφραστής έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με οπισθωνύμια στο πρωτότυπο και ψάχνει απεγνωσμένα για το (σπάνιο, ομολογουμένως) ενδεχόμενο να διατηρηθεί όσο περισσότερο γίνεται αυτό το σχήμα (ακρωνύμιο που να σχηματίζει μετάφρασμα του πρωτοτύπου), μήπως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να ανθολογήσουμε τέτοια οπισθωνύμια μήπως και βοηθηθούν κι άλλοι; Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ήδη υπάρχουν νήματα στη Λεξιλογία που αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιας φύσεως ερωτήματα, οπότε μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε εδώ πέρα συνδέσμους προς αυτά ή/και την τελική ετυμηγορία κατά περίπτωση του μεταφραστή.


Εγώ δύο φορές χρειάστηκε να σκαρφιστώ οπισθωνύμια σε μετάφραση:

Την πρώτη είχα το *P.O.W.* για το _*Prisoner Of Work*_, το οποίο όμως (δηλαδή το POW) είναι πασίγνωστο αρκτικόλεξο της αγγλικής για τον Αιχμάλωτο Πολέμου (Prisoner of War). Επειδή εδώ το Prisoner Of Work αναφερόταν σε καλά αμειβόμενους εργαζομένους οι οποίοι καταντούν δέσμιοι της δουλειάς τους και τρέμουν μην τη χάσουν, εγώ το απέσωσα *Θ.Υ.Μ.Α.* (*Θεωρητικά Υψηλόμισθος, Μόνιμα Αιχμάλωτος*). Στην περίπτωση αυτή πιστεύω ότι έμεινα σχετικά κοντά στο νόημα (και κάπως το πάλεψα το τριγράμματο της αγγλικής έναντι των σιδηροδρόμων της τρισχιλιετούς, που λέει κι ο sarant).
Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το βιβλίο μιλούσε για *S.M.I.L.E.S.*, δίνοντας το κάτι σαν μνημονικό κανόνα για το περιεχόμενο των (κάπως μασλοουπυραμιδικά δομημένων) ονείρων ενός ανθρώπου. Εδώ τα αρχικά σήμαιναν S=Survival, M=Material, I=Income, L=Lifestyle, E=Expressive, S=Spiritual. Επειδή το κάθε γράμμα-έννοια αντιστοιχούσε και σε ένα κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου, κι έπρεπε επιπλέον να τηρηθεί και η μασλοουική σειρά τους, αποφάσισα να κατασκευάσω απλώς έναν αντίστοιχο μνημονικό κανόνα με μία, αναγκαστικά εύσημη, λέξη που να είναι οπισθωνύμιο των αρχικών των επιμέρους εννοιών, οι οποίες φυσικά δεν μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν. Κατέληξα λοιπόν στην *Ε.Υ.Ε.Ξ.Ι.Α.*, όπου Ε=Επιβίωση, Υ=Υλικά αγαθά, Ε=Εισόδημα, Ξ=Ξεχωριστός τρόπος ζωής, Ι=Ιδιοσυγκρασία, Α=πνευματικές Αναζητήσεις.
Όποιος κακόβουλος ισχυριστεί ότι και το ΕΜΜΕΤΟ είναι οπισθωνύμιο, να του καεί το μαγνητοσκόπιο!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2009)

Θυμήθηκα κι άλλη μια περίπτωση στην οποία χρειάστηκε να μεταφράσω δύο αγγλικά οπισθωνύμια με αντίστοιχα, στο νόημα, ελληνικά οπισθωνύμια, και τελικά δεν θα τα κατάφερνα χωρίς την πολύτιμη βοήθεια των συναδέλφων: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,13060.0.html


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2009)

Στη λίστα που κατέγραψα εδώ να προσθέσω και κάτι που είδα σήμερα: *ΠΟΣΤ* (Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματείων Ταχυδρομικών).


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

Να εξηγήσω, κατ' αρχάς, ότι ο λόγος που έρχομαι κατά καιρούς και προσθέτω εδώ οπισθωνύμια είναι επειδή δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό που έχει πει ο sarant ότι «το σπορ (ενν. των backronyms) ουδέποτε γνώρισε διάδοση».

Μέχρι τώρα είχα αφήσει παραπονεμένο (κι ας τσινήσουν οι κομουνιστές, που λέω ότι υιοθετούν αμερικανιές) το ΠΑΜΕ = Πανεργατικό Αγωνιστικό Μέτωπο, αλλά κι ο Παπαθεμελής επέλεξε τον ίδιο ήχο για το ζουραριφόρο κόμμα του ΠΑΜΜΕ = Πανελλήνιο Μακεδονικό Μέτωπο (και σλόγκαν «Πάμε με το ΠΑΜΜΕ»).

(Λέτε και η πάλαι ποτέ ΠΟΛΑΝ να ήταν σκόπιμη παρήχηση με το _pollen_; )


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2009)

Εγώ θυμάμαι αμυδρά ότι η ταινία MASH είχε μεταφραστεί, τότε που ακόμα μεταφράζονταν οι τίτλοι, ΚΙΜΑΣ (κινητή ιατρική μονάδα αμερικανικού στρατού). 
Αλλά γενικά στα ελληνικά δεν το κάνουμε αυτό, ενώ οι αγγλόφωνοι π.χ. το κάνουν συχνά.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

Το ξέρω ότι δεν το κάνουμε συχνά (σ' αυτό δίνω φυσικά δίκιο στον sarant), αλλά υποστηρίζω το ν' αρχίσουμε να το κάνουμε συχνότερα.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Να βάλουμε και την Ε.ΠΟΙ.ΖΩ. (Ένωση για την Ποιότητα Ζωής) στη λίστα των υστερωνυμίων.


Θυμήθηκα τώρα ότι δεν έχουμε καταλήξει σε μετάφραση για αυτά και, έτσι που επαναλαμβάνει ο Ζαζ το _οπισθωνύμιο_ σε κάθε ευκαιρία, πάει να μας πιάσει στον ύπνο και να μας το επιβάλει με το «έτσι θέλω». Άκου εκεί «οπισθωνύμιο»! Οπισθωνύμιο είναι το γαλλικό OTAN σε σχέση με το αγγλικό ΝΑΤΟ. :)

Λεξιπλασία:

*ναρκωνύμιο*: 1. Το ακρωνύμιο που επιχειρεί να σε ναρκώσει, προσδίδοντας θετική έννοια σε κάτι αρνητικό (π.χ. ΛΑΟΣ).
2. Το ακρωνύμιο που μπορεί να σε τινάξει στον αέρα αν δεν προσέχεις πού πας (π.χ. ΛΑΟΣ).


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 23, 2009)

Αναφορικά με την ελληνική παράδοση των αντίστροφων ακρωνύμιων:

ΕΛΑΣ Ελληνικός Λαϊκός Απελευθερωτικός Στρατός (και σήμερα Ελληνική Αστυνομία) και ΟΠΛΑ Οργάνωση Προστασίας Λαϊκών Αγωνιστών

Αυτό άραγε; ΙΧΘΥΣ Ιησούς Χριστός Θεού Υιός Σωτήρ

Σήμερα πια όρεξη να 'χει κανεις (ο Ζαζ. δηλαδή) 
ΑΣΜΑ Ανεξάρτητος Σύνδεσμος Μουσικής Ανάπτυξης http://www.asma.gr
ΔΗΑΝΑ Δημοκρατική Ανανέωση
ΔΙΑΔΥΜΑ Διαχείριση Απορριμμάτων Δυτικής Μακεδονίας
ΕΛΙΝΑΣ Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Αλληλεγγύης και Συνεργασίας
ΕΠΤΑ (;) Ειδικό Πρόγραμμα Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης
ΕΣΥ Εθνικό Σύστημα Υγείας
ΙΕΡΑ Ινστιτούτο Ελληνικής και Ρωμαϊκής Αρχαιότητος
ΜΑΘΗΜΑ Μηχανική, Ανάκλαση-Διάθλαση, Θερμότητα, Ηλεκτρισμός, Μοντέλα και Άτομα (Λογισμικό, Παν/μιο Αθηνών Τμημα Πληροφρορικής http://www.di.uoa.gr/gr/research_proj_detail.php?id=36)
ΜΕΡΑ (;) Μέτωπο Ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς
ΣΟΛΑΡ Σύλλογος Ολιστικής Αρχιτεκτονικής (http://www.s-ol-ar.gr)
ΣΤΕΛΛΑ Στέγη Ελλήνων Αιμοδοτων
ΤΑΞΥ (;) Ταμείο Ξενοδοχοϋπαλλήλων
ΟΑΣΗΣ Ολοκληρωμένο Αυτοματοποιημένο Σύστημα Ηλεκτρονικών Συναλλαγών (του Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

Νέες προσθήκες, από αμφότερα τα (πολιτικά) άκρα:
ΙΔΕΑ = Ιερός Δεσμός Ελλήνων Αξιωματικών http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%99%CE%B5%CF%81%CF%8C%CF%82_%CE%94%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%BC%CF%8C%CF%82_%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%AE%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD_%CE%91%CE%BE%CE%B9%CF%89%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8E%CE%BD
ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ = ΑΝΤικαπιταλιστική ΑΡιστερή ΣΥνεργασία για την Ανατροπή http://www.antarsya.org/



tsioutsiou said:


> Αυτό άραγε; ΙΧΘΥΣ Ιησούς Χριστός Θεού Υιός Σωτήρ


Αν και ήταν το πρώτο-πρώτο που σκέφτηκα, τελικά δεν το έβαλα διότι η βίκι το χαρακτηρίζει ακροστοιχίδα κι όχι backronym (το ΕΣΥ πάντως το 'χα βάλει — για τα υπόλοιπα ευχαριστώ θερμά διότι είναι έξοχη συλλογή).



nickel said:


> Θυμήθηκα τώρα ότι δεν έχουμε καταλήξει σε μετάφραση για αυτά και, έτσι που επαναλαμβάνει ο Ζαζ το _οπισθωνύμιο_ σε κάθε ευκαιρία, πάει να μας πιάσει στον ύπνο και να μας το επιβάλει με το «έτσι θέλω». Άκου εκεί «οπισθωνύμιο»! Οπισθωνύμιο είναι το γαλλικό OTAN σε σχέση με το αγγλικό ΝΑΤΟ. :)


Η δική μου πρόταση ήταν και παραμένει το *τελεωνύμιο*. Το _οπισθωνύμιο_ το πρότεινα επίσης, κι επειδή πέτυχε την αποδοχή τού Κώστα το κράτησα (2-1, καταλαβαίνεις :)). Το ΟΤΑΝ σε σχέση με το ΝΑΤΟ είναι κατοπτρικό ακρωνύμιο, όχι οπισθωνύμιο!


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το ΟΤΑΝ σε σχέση με το ΝΑΤΟ είναι κατοπτρικό ακρωνύμιο, όχι οπισθωνύμιο!



Με την ευκαιρία, ονομάτισε κι αυτό:


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

«Κατοπτρισμός του ακρωνυμίου ως προς τον οριζόντιο άξονα» — και μάλιστα που δεν διαβάζεται! 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=819


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

ΟΚ, πέρασες και το τεστ μνήμης!


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Μπορούμε εν γένει να πούμε ότι η Αριστερά έχει τη μεγαλύτερη έφεση στα backronyms (τα οποία εγώ προτείνω να αποκαλούμε «τελεωνύμια»):
ΑΡΣΗ = ΑΡιστερά ΣΗμερα http://www.arsh.gr/el/default.asp (κίνηση του Μιχάλη Παπαγιαννάκη)
ΕΑΡ = Ελληνικό Αριστερό Ρεύμα http://www.ear-hellas.gr/ear1/
ΕΝΑΝΤΙΑ = ΕΝωτική ΑΝΤΙκαπιταλιστική Αριστερά http://www.epitropi-protovoulias.gr/

Τέλος, να μην ξεχνούμε και τη θεατρική παράσταση (και βιβλίο) ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ = «Μην Αντιστέκεσαι, Ισοπεδώσου, Ρίξε Ολοκληρωτικό Υπνο, Λυτρώσου, Αυτοκτόνα». http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=11380&subid=2&tag=8571&pubid=3298766, http://www.kedros.gr/product_info.php?cPath=576&products_id=7088


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2009)

Άλλο ένα, το οποίο είναι και 4ο κόμμα στη Ροδόπη (μπροστά από ΚΚΕ, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κλπ): ΛΕΥΚΟ = Λαϊκές Ενώσεις Υπερκομματικών Κοινωνικών Ομάδων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2009)

Για να πετύχει αυτό το τελεωνύμιο (backronym), επιλέχθηκε να μην είναι γνήσιο αρκτικόλεξο: ΨΗΦΙΔΑ = *ΨΗΦ*ιακή β*Ι*βλιοθήκη & Ι*Δ*ρυματικό κ*Α*ταθετήριο (http://dspace.lib.uom.gr/).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

Να προσθέσω και εδώ (το ανέφερα και κάπου αλλού) το ΣΤΕΠ = *ΣΤ*αθμός *Ε*ξυπηρέτησης *Π*ολιτών (προφανώς από την ελληνική λέξη step = βήμα επειδή η εξυπηρέτηση «θα» γίνεται με ένα βήμα).

Υπάρχει πάντως και η γραφειοκρατική ερμηνεία του αρκτικόλεξου ως ΣΤ.ΕΠ. = *ΣΤ*ον *ΕΠ*όμενο


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2009)

ΓΕΦΥΡΑ = *Γ*αλλο*Ε*λληνικός *Φ*ορέας *Υ*περθαλάσσιας ζεύξης *Ρ*ίου-*Α*ντιρρίου (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio-Antirio_bridge#Construction)



sarant said:


> Αυτό που γίνεται σε μας, κάπως παρόμοιο, είναι να αλλάζουμε σημασία σε υπάρχοντα ακρωνύμια, τα γνωστά Δεν Έχουμε Ηλεκτρικό, Ούτε Τηλέφωνο Έχουμε, Έχουμε Όμως Τουρισμό. Το οποίο πιθανότατα θα το έχουν και οι άγγλοι -οι γάλλοι πάντως το έχουν διότι τώρα που έγινε μια απεργία στον προαστιακό (και έγινε χαμός διότι εδώ είναι φτηνιάρηδες οι άνθρωποι και δεν χρησιμοποιούν γιωταχί σαν κι εμάς τους κιμπάρηδες), τα αρχικά της RATP ερμηνεύτηκαν, καίρια, ως Rentre Avec Tes Pieds.


Για τη χιουμοριστική μετατροπή υφιστάμενων ακρωνυμίων σημείωσα εδώ για την αγγλική, και δίνει κι ο drsiebenmal αμέσως παραπάνω ολόφρεσκο παράδειγμα για την ελληνική. Ωστόσο, υπάρχει και η δημιουργική, μη χιουμοριστική χρήση (κυρίως μαρκετινίστικη): π.χ. ΑΜΚΑ = Αλλάζουμε το Μέλλον της Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης (



).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

ΛΗΜΝΟΣ = Λάθος Ήταν Μάνα Να Ορκιστώ Στρατιώτης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2009)

ΙΑΣΠΙΣ = Ιδεώδες ΑΣκληπιακό Πάρκο Ιατρικής Σχολής (σύστημα ηλεκτρονικής βάσης δεδομένων)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2009)

Άλλη μια περίπτωση (μετά την ΨΗΦΙΔΑ) όπου, για να πετύχει το τελεωνύμιο (backronym), επιλέχθηκε να μην είναι γνήσιο αρκτικόλεξο — στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι επιλεκτικό ακρωνύμιο: *ΠΑΡΗ.ΣΥ.Α.* = ελληνική εταιρεία ΠΑΡΗγορητικής και ΣΥμπτωματικής φροντίδας καρκινοπαθών και μη Ασθενών.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

*ΕΠΟΣ* = Εθνικό Πρόγραμμα Ορολογικού Συντονισμού


----------



## Zazula (Oct 27, 2009)

Απορώ πώς το είχα ξεχάσει μέχρι τώρα...
*ΑΠΛΟ* = Αυτόματη Πληρωμή Λογαριασμών


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2009)

Σουλατσάροντας στο asterix.com, βρήκα αυτό εδώ:
*W*ith a view to fighting the imperialist ambitions of an increasingly globalised Rome, the Crazy Gauls' Village now boasts a tool that is at the cutting edge of Druid technology: the *BLOG (Bulletin for Liaising Officially among Gauls),* a genuine Gaulish vade mecum. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μπορούμε εν γένει να πούμε ότι η Αριστερά έχει τη μεγαλύτερη έφεση στα backronyms (τα οποία εγώ προτείνω να αποκαλούμε «τελεωνύμια»).


Συνεχίζω να επιβεβαιώνομαι από τα πράγματα: 
*ΟΠΛΑ* = Ομάδες Προλεταριακής Λαϊκής Αυτοάμυνας
...κι είναι και αναγραμματισμός τού ΑΠΛΟ...


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 27, 2009)

Αλιεύθη σε βελγικό φωτογραφικό ιστολόγιο εν είδει λεζάντας. Πάει πακετάκι με τη φωτό. 
O.N.V.I (oiseau non volant identifié)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Ένα ακόμη backronym ελληνικής έμπνευσης (αλλά στην αγγλική γλώσσα) είναι ο τίτλος τού περιοδικού *Nitro*: *Never In The Right Order *αναγράφει σε μικρό υπέρτιτλο πάνω από την ονομασία του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2010)

Πολλά τέτοια αρκτικόλεξα χρησιμοποιούνται για την υπενθύμιση ιατρικών διαδικασιών. Ένα που μου χρειάστηκε δυστυχώς (για διάστρεμμα αστραγάλου) χτες είναι το *RICE *(Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation) με άλλα λόγια, Ανάπαυση, Πάγος, Σφιχτό δέσιμο, Ανύψωση.
Αν δεν το λένε ήδη κάπως στα ελληνικά, προτείνω την *Πάσα* (Πάγος, Ανύψωση κλπ).

:) Περαστικά!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2010)

Αυτό ήταν, είμαι πλέον σίγουρη: μας κάνουν βουντού.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό ήταν, είμαι πλέον σίγουρη: μας κάνουν βουντού.


 
It might be _that voodo that you do_, με τις σοκολατόπιτες, τα γλυκά και τα άλλα εδέσματα. 
Αναζητείται ξεματιάστρα διά πάσα μαγεία και πάσα βασκανία.

@Δρ7χ: Εγώ θα πρότεινα να σφάξεις (ωχ, ένας σφάχτης!) το backronym και να πας σε κάτι πιο εξωτικό, π.χ.: mandatory holidays on ice (high, but not too tight, please 
Περαστικά! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2010)

daeman said:


> It might be _that voodo that you do_, με τις σοκολατόπιτες, τα γλυκά και τα άλλα εδέσματα.


Α, ναι μωρέ, λες γι' αυτά τα γλυκά που σερβίρονται μετά τις ρακές, ε; ( right back at you )


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Α, ναι μωρέ, λες γι' αυτά τα γλυκά που σερβίρονται μετά τις ρακές, ε; ( right back at you )


 
:) Serves me right! And right between the eyes, too!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2010)

Θενξ για τις ευχές, έπρεπε να γράψω ότι χρειάστηκα το ρύζι για το άλλο, το καλύτερο μισό μου :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2010)

ΚΑΦΚΑ = Κέντρο Αποθεραπείας, Φυσικής & Κοινωνικής Αποκατάστασης (π.χ. ΚΑΦΚΑ Αμφιλοχίας, εδώ).

Θα ήθελα να ήμουν από μια μεριά να βλέπω το σαρδόνιο χαμόγελο αυτού που το σκέφτηκε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2010)

*ΣΟΦΙΑ =* Σύνδεσμος Οργανωμένων Φιλολογικών και Ιστορικών Αρχείων


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

*ΔΙΑΣ* = ΔΙκυκλη ΑΣτυνόμευση


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> *ΔΙΑΣ* = ΔΙκυκλη ΑΣτυνόμευση



Εκτός από «Δορυφορικός Ιστός Απομακρυσμένων Σχολείων» και «Διανησιωτική Αναπτυξιακή Συνεργασία». Τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2010)

*ΕΝΩΟΥΜΕ* (ενν. παραπέμπει στο _εννοούμε_) = ΈΝΩση ΟΥΜανιστών Ελλάδας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2010)

Αυτό θα το λατρέψει ο Ζαζουλόγατος:
*
ΕΛΛ.Α.Δ.Α. = Ελληνική Αρχιτεκτονική Διοίκησης και Αυτοδιοίκησης.* Τ_ο νέο αναπτυξιακό πρόγραμμα όπου, με τη συμμετοχή πια της ίδιας της Αυτοδιοίκησης, αρθρώνονται δράσεις που θα συμβάλλουν με νέους πια όρους στην αναπτυξιακή επανεκκίνηση της χώρας_. (Από την ανακοίνωση του ΥπΕσΓ. Ραγκούση για τον «Καλλικράτη», άρθρο 16)


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]στην αναπτυξιακή επανεκκίνηση της χώρας. [...]


Rather a hard reboot than a soft reset. Unless they decide to pull the plug on us.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2010)

MAD = Mutually Assured Destruction

Η περιγραφή της ισορροπίας του τρόμου κατά τον ψυχρό πόλεμο, το δόγμα (πυρηνικής) αποτροπής, ήταν άραγε ένα ακόμη *μπακρωνύμιο κατασκευασμένο από κάποιον με ιδιότυπη αίσθηση του χιούμορ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2010)

Σημειωματάκι για τα υστερωνύμια από τον σημερινό Κουίνιον:

A *backronym* (sometimes “*bacronym*”) is a reverse acronym. To create one, you take a word that isn't an acronym and turn it into one. 

Some backronyms are designed as mnemonics. A classic example is the *Apgar* score for testing the health of newborns. It was named after the American physician Virginia Apgar but to help student doctors and nurses remember the system, it has been changed to the acronym "Appearance, Pulse, Grimace, Activity, and Respiration". Similarly, the US *Amber* Alert programme is said to mean "America's Missing: Broadcast Emergency Response", though it was actually named after a missing child, Amber Hagerman. 

Backronyms are frequently humorous — Microsoft's *Bing*, some quip, is actually an acronym for "Because It's Not Google"; world-weary sailors say "*navy*" really means "Never Again Volunteer Yourself". Many of this type are actually reinterpreted acronyms, included by courtesy in the backronym collection because nobody has yet come up with a different "-nym" for them. For example, *NTSC*, the American television standard, became "Never Twice the Same Colour". 

Others are folk etymology: "*posh*" doesn't stand for "Port Out, Starboard Home". "*Wiki*", the Hawaiian word that turns up in such sites as Wikipedia, doesn't mean "What I Know Is". "*Golf*" wasn't created from "Gentlemen Only Ladies Forbidden". *SOS* doesn't stand for "Save Our Souls" or "Save Our Ship", or indeed anything at all, since it was chosen as a particularly memorable and easily recognised Morse code sequence. 

Meredith Williams, in an entry to a competition in The Washington Post on 8 November 1983, seems to have coined "bacronym", as a portmanteau of "back" and "acronym". Previously, lexicographer Ben Zimmer tells me, the form was called, somewhat cumbersomely, a "prefabricated acronym" or a "reverse acronym". "Backronym" was popularised in July 1994 by another contest, in New Scientist, though "backronym" was then said to be a reinterpreted acronym, neither the original nor the current principal sense. ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2010)

GRECE = Groupement de recherche et d'études pour la civilisation européenne

The Groupement de recherche et d'études pour la civilisation européenne ("Research and Study Group for European Civilization"), also known by its French acronym GRECE (French for "Greece") is an ethnonationalist think-tank, founded in 1968 by the journalist and writer Alain de Benoist.

GRECE distinguishes itself from other traditionalist conservative organizations in displaying specific interest for Germanic and Nordic cultures, rejection of Christianity and monotheism, and advocating neopaganism. Some critics called it a new form of neo-fascism.​


----------



## Earion (Nov 24, 2010)

Στο πνεύμα του #47: 
F I A T = Fix It Again, Tony.


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2010)

:) Από το ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον του περασμένου Σαββάτου (20-11-'10):
BACKRONYMS Lots of messages came in following the piece, mostly quoting the writers' favourite examples. Curiously, most concerned either car manufacturers or airlines - I leave it to the cultural commentators among us to work out why. A complete list would fill this issue, but a few will give the flavour: the name of the one-time Belgian national airline SABENA was said to be an acronym for "Such A Bad Experience, Never Again"; ALITALIA meant "Always Late In Taking off, Always Late In Arriving"; DELTA: Don't Ever Leave The Airport; _FIAT: Fix It Again, Tony_; FORD: Fix Or Repair Daily. You may note that Sabena, Alitalia and Fiat were created as acronyms ("Sabeba"*** is from "Société Anonyme Belge d'Exploitation de la Navigation Aérienne", bless the guy who shortened it) and so strictly speaking ought to be classed as reinterpreted acronyms and not backronyms.

Robert A Rothstein, Professor of Judaic and Slavic Studies at the University of Massachusetts Amherst, tells us that a similar idea "has a long history in Jewish tradition. The ancient rabbis called the device *'notarikon'* (from Greek for 'stenographer') and used it to interpret words in the Bible and Talmud."

Tony McCoy O'Grady mentioned that he and a friend created the word "*apronym*" for an expansion of a word as though it is an acronym for a phrase that's linked to the meaning of the word. They created it from "*á propos*" plus "*acronym*". For example, he has expanded "gate" to "Grants Access To Everyone". Thousands of other examples are on their website at www.apronyms.com.
​*Typo, προφανώς


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2010)

Για τις εταιρείες τα 'χουμε πει κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6685.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2010)

daeman said:


> :) Από το ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον του περασμένου Σαββάτου (20-11-'10):
> [...]The ancient rabbis called the device *'notarikon'* (from Greek for 'stenographer') and used it to interpret words in the Bible and Talmud."



Δηλαδή backronym = νοταρικόν; :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2010)

*Κ.Λ.Α.Τ.Α.Ρ.Ω.* = Κίνημα Λαϊκής Απελευθέρωσης Του Αυτοκίνητου Ρύπων Ωχ-ημάτων

Όχι, μην πανικοβάλλεστε, χοντρό αστείο είναι. Δείτε την ιστοσελίδα τους.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2011)

*ΓΟΝΙΣ* = ΓΟΝεϊκή ΙΣότητα για το παιδί


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2011)

Μα γιατί δεν το κάνανε *ΓΟΝΕΙΣ *= ΓΟΝΕϊκή ΙΣότητα; Τόση έλλειψη φαντασίας;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2011)

Zazula said:


> *ΔΙΑΣ* = ΔΙκυκλη ΑΣτυνόμευση


*ΔΕΛΤΑ* = Δύναμη ΕΛέγχου Ταχείας Αντίδρασης

Δεν ισχύουν τα διάφορα _Δύναμη ΕΛέγχου Ταχείας Αντιμετώπισης_, _Δυνάμεις ΕΛέγχου Ταχείας Αντιμετώπισης_ & _Δυνάμεις ΕΛέγχων Ταχείας Αντιμετώπισης_ που κυκλοφορούν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2011)

Σήμερα σκέφτηκα κατά πόσο αυτό:

FIAT = Fabbrica Italiana Automobili Torino είναι, τελικά, το παλαιότερο γνωστό (τουλάχιστον σ' εμένα) _νοταρικόν_ (βλ. πιο πάνω #52).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2011)

Προσωπικά ανέκαθεν το θεωρούσα εύλογη υπόθεση, δεδομένου ότι η _FIAT_ είναι ιταλική και η λέξη _fiat_ λατινική.


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2011)

ΣΥΝΔΡΑΜΩ = *ΣΥΝ*εργασία και *ΔΡ*άση για την *Α*ειφορία στη Σχολή *ΜΩ*ραΐτη


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2011)

Δεν πειράζει, ελπίζω, να προσθέσω ένα αγγλικό, μια και η SBE θυμήθηκε τη Σκότλαντ Γιαρντ. Το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα που χρησιμοποιεί η γνωστή υπηρεσία για να εξιχνιάζει σειραϊκά εγκλήματα και μεγάλες απάτες ονομάζεται Home Office Large Major Enquiry System. HOLMES. Και δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι το πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης στο σύστημα ονομάζεται απλώς Elementary.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΩ = ΠΡΟσωρινή ΣΤέγη σε ΑδέσποΤΕς ψΥχές τΩρα


----------



## unique (Mar 23, 2011)

μετασυντομογραφία = σαρανταποδαρούσα (+ λάθος)
πισωκολητονύμιο = απαπαπα
μετωνύμιο = μας προλάβανε άλλοι

αμάν πια!


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

unique said:


> πισωκολητονύμιο = απαπαπα



Οφείλω να σε επαναφέρω αμέσως στην (ορθογραφική) τάξη! _Πισωκολλητωνύμιο_.


----------



## unique (Mar 24, 2011)

Ορθόν! (διευκρίνηση: δεν αναφέρομαι σ' εκείνο το ορθόν που σχετίζεται με το Πισωκολλητωνύμιο).


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2011)

Σύμφωνα και με το συνημμένο πληροφορούμαι ότι η Επιτροπή ΤΕ21 του ΕΛΟΤ κλήθηκε να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε _*οπισθώνυμο*_ και *αντιακρώνυμο / αντακρώνυμο*, και τελικά υιοθέτησε την απόδοση *αντακρώνυμο*. Με γειες μας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2011)

Έχω ξεραθεί στα γέλια με το (ανοιχτού κώδικα) *Backronym Generator*. :lol:

Για το ZAZULA μού έδωσε Zeal Apprehensively Zoological Underpants Lad Accumulator.
Και για το SAKIS σκέφτηκε το Sedition Authoritative Killjoy Imposing Sway.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν το σκέφτηκαν σκόπιμα (οπότε θα ήταν πραγματικά bacronym) ή όχι, αλλά πάντως έχει πλάκα αν το σκεφτείς:

*ΣΙΓΑ* = Σύλλογος Ιδιοκτητών Γυμναστηρίων Αττικής


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2011)

*ΣΤΑΣΥ *= ΣΤΑθερές ΣΥγκοινωνίες

(Ας ελπίσουμε ότι το εμπνεύστηκαν από το στάση "σημείο από/επιβίβασης κατά τη διαδρομή συγκοινωνιακού μέσου", κι όχι από τη στάση εργασίας.)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2012)

*ΚΛΕΙΔΙ *= Κέντρο ΛΕΙτουργίας και ΔΙαχείρισης δικτύου


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

Εντυπωσιακή συλλογή αγγλικών αντακρωνύμων για διάφορους γιάπηδες, από το _Original Miscellany_ του Ben Schott. Κάποια υπάρχουν στο Yuppie της Wikipedia.



*BOBO*
| Burnt Out But Opulent
*BUPPIE*
| Black Upwardly-mobile Professional
*DINKIE*
| Dual Income, No Kids
*DINKY*
| Double Income, No Kids (Yet)
*DUMP*
| Destitute Unemployed Mature Professional
*GOLDIE*
| Golden Oldie, Lives Dangerously
*GUPPIE*
| Green Upwardly-mobile Professional
*LOMBARD*
| Lots Of Money But A Right Dickhead
*NIMBY*
| Not In My Back Yard
*OINK*
| One Income, No Kids
*PIPPIE*
| Person Inheriting Parents' Property
*PUPPIE*
| Poncy Upwardly-mobile Professional
*SCUM*
| Self-Centred Urban Male
*SILKY*
| Single Income, Loads of Kids
*SINBAD*
| Single Income, No Boyfriend, Absolutely Desperate
*SINK*
| Single, Independent, No Kids
*SITCOM*
| Single Income, Two Children, Outrageous Mortgage
*WOOPIE*
| Well-off Older Person
*YAPPIE*
| Young Affluent Parent
*YUPPIE*
| Young Upwardly-mobile Professional Person


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Ωραία. Το όνειρο των DUMP, SINK, SCUF, PUPPIE, PIPPIE, GUPPIE είνα μια μέρα να γίνουν WOOPIE, GOLDIE,BOBO κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2012)

*BOBO* = Bourgeois Bohemian.
Are you a Bourgeois Bohemian? plus instructions on how to become one: The Bourgeois Bohemian Today.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

«Πρόσεξε», είπε ο φίλος μου στον σερβιτόρο, «τώρα που θα φέρεις το λογαριασμό, γιατί είμαι ΣΔΟΕ».
«ΣΔΟΕ; Τι ΣΔΟΕ;»
«Συνταξιούχος Δημοσίου Οικονομικώς Εξαθλιωμένος!»


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να προσθέσω και εδώ (το ανέφερα και κάπου αλλού) το ΣΤΕΠ = *ΣΤ*αθμός *Ε*ξυπηρέτησης *Π*ολιτών (προφανώς από την ελληνική λέξη step = βήμα επειδή η εξυπηρέτηση «θα» γίνεται με ένα βήμα).
> 
> Υπάρχει πάντως και η γραφειοκρατική ερμηνεία του αρκτικόλεξου ως ΣΤ.ΕΠ. = *ΣΤ*ον *ΕΠ*όμενο


Θυμήθηκα τώρα πως υπάρχει κι άλλο ΣΤΕΠ, για το οποίο βλ. εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8245-Ποιο-είναι-σωστό-—-ΣΤΑΚΟΔ-ή-ΣΤΑΚΩΔ-Απ-ΣΤΑΚΟΔ
Προφανώς τούτο 'δώ δεν είναι αντακρώνυμο, αλλά το προσθέτω για λόγους πληρότητας. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 29, 2012)

Συνεχίζεται η χρήση αντακρώνυμων στην πολιτική:
*ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ *= ΠΑΤΡΙωτικό Δίκτυο Αφύπνισης (το κόμμα o "φορέας" τού Πανίκα)
*ΠΑΝΟ *= Πανελλήνιο Κόμμα Αγανακτισμένων & Οικολόγων (το κόμμα τής απόλυτης Τζούλιας — το λινκ μάλλον nsfw)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Παίρνω τη σκυτάλη από ενημέρωση του Κώστα για να ρίξω αυτό το πολύ πετυχημένο αντακρώνυμο:

*AGAPW* = Association of Greek American Professional Women

Η Ελληνοαμερικανίδα συγγραφέας παρουσίασε το βιβλίο της στο Γραφείο Τύπου και Επικοινωνίας της Ελλάδας στη Νέα Υόρκη, σε εκδήλωση που διοργάνωσε ο ελληνοαμερικανικός φορέας «AGAPW» (Association of Greek American Professional Women). Η πρόεδρός του, Όλγα Αλεξάκου, και άλλα στελέχη του ομογενειακού αυτού συνδέσμου μίλησαν για τη συγγραφέα και για την αξία των μηνυμάτων του βιβλίου της.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_24/02/2012_429844


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

*ΙΠΠΟΣ *= ΙΠΠικός Όμιλος Σείριος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2012)

*ΜΑΡΙΔΑ* = Μετεξέλιξη της Μαχόμενης ΑΡΙστερής ΔΑφνης σε Μαχόμενη Αριστερή Δύναμη Ανατροπής (Δάφνης-Υμηττού)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2012)

Σ.ΚΑΤ.Α. = Σύλλογος Καταπιεσμένων Ανδρών







Από εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Από τον Παντελή Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή του Σαββάτου:

Η βασική έγνοια των κομματαρχόντων πάντως είναι να πετύχουν ένα όνομα φανταχτερό, επιβλητικό. Να, σαν το ΛΑΟΣ, που ο πρόεδρός του επιμένει να το θέλει οξύτονο, Λαός, ώστε να υποβάλλεται η ιδέα ότι ισούται με όλον τον λαό. Ε, ας βάλουν τόνο και στα κεφαλαία, να σιγουρέψουν το πράγμα. Ας πει ο κ. Γεωργιάδης* στον αρχηγό του ότι βρήκε στο ρέμα της Καλλιρρόης μια πινακίδα Γραμμικής Δ με κεφαλαιογράμματη τονισμένη επιγραφή, να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Ανάλογος ονοματοδοτικός φαταουλισμός διακρίνεται στην κίνηση που ίδρυσε ο στενεμένος εσχάτως κ. Παναγιώτης Ψωμιάδης, για να στεγάσει τον καημό του. Ένας άνθρωπος που εν πλήρει ταπεινότητι αισθάνεται μετενσάρκωση του Μεγαλέξανδρου και είναι βέβαιος πως η πατρίδα περιμένει από αυτόν τη σωτηρία της, πώς αλλιώς θα ονόμαζε το κομματίδιό του αν όχι ΠΑΤΡΙ.Δ.Α., τουτέστιν Πατριωτικό Δίκτυο Αφύπνισης; Καλά ξυπνητούρια.

Από τη «Σπίθα» πάλι του κ. Μίκη Θεοδωράκη, που λόγω αντιδικιών πήρε να σβήνει πριν ανάψει, προέκυψε η Ε.ΛΑ.Δ.Α., η Ενιαία Λαϊκή Δημοκρατική Αντίσταση. Τι βλέπουμε και πάλι; Την πίστη ότι για να αποκτήσει υπόσταση ένα κόμμα, αρκεί ένα ηχηρό όνομα δίπλα στο βροντώδες ονοματεπώνυμο του ιδρυτή του, ΕΛΑΔΑ ας πούμε, μονόλαμδη έστω. Για να προκύψει λοιπόν το βαρύ αρκτικόλεξο, αραδιάζονται επίθετα έστω κι αν δεν σχετίζονται ιδιαίτερα. Τι σημαίνει λ.χ. «Ενιαία Αντίσταση»; Δεν είναι προφανές ότι το «Ενιαία» προστέθηκε απλώς για να υπάρξει το Ε στην Ε.ΛΑ.Δ.Α.;** Τότε γιατί δεν έβαζαν κι ένα Λυτρωτική μετά το Λαϊκή ώστε να προκύψει η Ελλάδα ορθογραφημένη, με δύο λάμδα;

* Ο Άδωνις; Αυτός έχει άλλον αρχηγό τώρα.
** Χωρίς το Ε μπορεί να έφτιαχνε ΛΑ.ΔΗ.Α.

Δεν πρέπει να συγκεντρώσουμε όλα αυτά τα εκφραστικά αντακρώνυμα της πολιτικής μας ζωής;


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

...
Στο τελευταίο, αρκεί να μην προστεθεί κι ένα Γενικευμένη μπροστά να δείξει μαζική συμμετοχή, γιατί τότε δεν θα γίνει μπούγιο, θα πέσει το γέλιο της γελάδας αρκούδας. Μα πώς τα μπλέκω έτσι τα καημένα τα ζωντανά; Οικόσιτα, μαντρωμένα, άγρια, ημιάγρια, εξαγριωμένα κι επαναγριωμένα, όλα μια σούπα τα 'χω κάνει. Νόστιμη για χάζι, δε λέω, αλλά στο στομάχι μού πέφτει βαριά. Και να 'πεφτε μόνο στο στομάχι. Ώφου, πονεί η κεφαλή μου. Αμ μου το είπαν οι φίλοι να μην ανακατεύω τα ποτά τις μεταφορές.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

*MAZI *= Με Αλληλεγγύη Ζούμε Ισότιμα


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2012)

*ΠΡΑΟΣ *= ΠΡωτοβουλία Αντιρρησιών Ορθόδοξης Συνείδησης


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2012)

*ΠΑΣΑ *= Πολίτες Απέναντι Στον Ατομικισμό





Από το «κάνω κτ πάσα» και με αντικείμενο το εισιτήριο του ΟΑΣΑ, πρακτική που συζητιέται εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5777-%CE%95%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%83%CF%89%CF%83%CF%84%CF%8C-%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CE%BC%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%AF-%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CF%87%CF%81%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%B7%CE%B8%CE%B5%CE%AF-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C-%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%BD-%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CF%81%CF%8C-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%AF%CE%BF-%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%87%CF%8D%CE%B5%CE%B9-%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B1


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2012)

Τελικά κάποιοι συλλέκτες χρησιμοποιημένων λαδιών έχουν φαίνεται αδυναμία στα αντακρωνυμικά λογοπαίγνια· το μεσημέρι πέρασα δίπλα από ένα βανάκι που έγραφε *ΒΑΒΕΛ *(κι απ' όσο πρόλαβα να δω αντιστοιχούσε μάλλον στο Βιομηχανία Ανακύκλωσης Βρώσιμων ΕΛαίων), ενώ υπάρχει και η *ΣΕΛΑΣ *= Συλλογή & Επεξεργασία Λιπών & Ανακυκλώσιμων Στερεών.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2012)

LOVE MUFFIN = League of Villainous Evildoers Maniacally United for Frightening Investments in Naughtiness.

Καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση στα ελληνικά; (Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να κρατήσω τον ίδιο τίτλο: ΛΑΒ ΜΑΦΙΝ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

Λεγεώνα
Αθλιότατων
Βρομιάρηδων
Μηχανορραφούντων
Αποκλειστικά προς
Φόβο των
Ιδιαζόντως
Ντροποφόρων

Ε, θα υπάρξουν και καλύτερα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2012)

Τάγματα
Σιχαμερών
Οκνηρών
Υπουλων
Ρυπαρών
Εμετικών
Κακόψυχων
Αθλιων
Καθαρμάτων
Ιδιαζόντως
Αποκρουστικών

ΤΣΟΥΡΕΚΑΚΙΑ


----------



## Resident (Dec 18, 2012)

Περιφερειακή Ενότητα Ηρακλείου: Π.Ε.Η.
Περιφερειακή Ενότητα Αχαΐας: Π.Ε.Α.

Τώρα θέλω να μου βρείτε και την ενότητα Π.Ε.Ο.Σ.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ορειβατικών Συλλόγων


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ορειβατικών Συλλόγων


Άντε, σαν τα ψηλά βουνά...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ορειβατικών Συλλόγων


Και φυσικά: Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ορνιθολογικών Συλλόγων.


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2012)

..
Π.Ε.Ο.Σ. = Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ορθών Στειλεών :inno:
Όνομα και πράμα και _backronym_ αντάμα. Αντακροσυνώνυμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Συνεχίζεται η χρήση αντακρώνυμων στην πολιτική:


Νέα ΜΕΡΑ = Νέα Μεταρρυθμιστική Ριζοσπαστική Ανασυγκρότηση 

(Η ξεκαρδιστική λεπτομέρεια: το nea-me-r-a στην ονομασία της ιστοσελίδας.)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

Γουανταναμέρα :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

*ΕΛΛΑΣ* = ΕΛεύθερη Λαϊκή Αντιστασιακή Συσπείρωση


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2014)

Είτε οι αγαπητοί βιβλιοθηκονόμοι θέλουν κάτι να μας πουν —ίσως «πίετε εκ του Dewey πάντες»;— είτε αυτό που είχαν καταφέρει να θεωρείται δυσκολότερο να εντοπιστεί κι απ' την πειραματική απόδειξη της Θεωρίας-Μ —δηλαδή το βιβλιοθηκονομικό χιούμορ— τελικά υπάρχει:
*ΕΒΙΒΑ *= Ελληνική ΒΙβλιοθηκονομική ΒΑση δεδομένων


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2014)

Ακριβέστερο αντακρώνυμο δεν μπορούσε να υπάρξει!
*TWIT *= Texting While In Traffic


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2014)

*ΝΑΥΜΑΧΗΑ *[ΣτΖ: Ήταν να μην γίνει η αρχή απ' την ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ] = Νέα ΑΥτοδιοικητική ΜΑΧΗτική Ανατροπή (Σαλαμίνας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2014)

*STRIPS* (Separate Trading of Registered Interest and Principal of Securities), πρόγραμμα του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών των ΗΠΑ με το οποίο απογυμνώνονται τα ομόλογα από τα τοκομερίδια (που αντιμετωπίζονται ως ξεχωριστά ομόλογα). Γι' αυτό και τα ομόλογα χωρίς τοκομερίδιο ονομάζονται στις ΗΠΑ _strips_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2014)

*ΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ *= ΑΡχείο ΙΣΤΟρίας Συνδικάτων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

*LEAPS* (*L*ong-term *E*quity *A*ntici*P*ation *S*ecurities), μακροπρόθεσμα δικαιώματα προαίρεσης με λήξεις που φτάνουν έως και αρκετά χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2014)

*ΕΣΠΑΙΡΟΣ *= Ελληνικός Σύλλογος ΠAIχνιδιών ΡOλων και Στρατηγικής


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2014)

*KYMA* = Κέντρο Υπερκομματικής Μαχητικής Αντίστασης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2014)

Εδώ που τα λέμε, ... the UK Independence Party (UKIP, sometimes styled and colloquially known as Ukip /ˈjuːkɪp/) is a Eurosceptic right-wing populist political party in the United Kingdom...

You Keep. Μά'στα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

Την ίδρυση νέου κόμματος εξαγγέλλει ο πρώην γενικός γραμματέας της κυβέρνησης, Παναγιώτης Μπαλτάκος.

Μιλώντας στο newpost.gr ο κ. Μπαλτάκος ανακοίνωσε πως το κόμμα θα ονομάζεται «ΡΙΖΕΣ» ωστόσο δεν αποκάλυψε την σημασία του. «Από πολλά μπορεί να βγαίνει, όλα είναι ανοικτά, εμείς θα το λέμε «ΡΙΖΕΣ» αλλά θα μπορούσε να βγαίνει από το Ριζοσπαστικός Εθνικός Συναγερμός. Θα δούμε», είπε χαρακτηριστικά.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 3, 2014)

Εμ ρίζες, εμ ριζοσπαστικός... τι να πει κανείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

Ψάχνεις λογική κι εσύ...

Σχετικός σημερινός Πετρουλάκης:


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2014)

Αι-Γιώργη Βαπτιστή


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

Και να πω ότι δεν το είδα...


----------



## cougr (Dec 4, 2014)

*NAGS* - National anti-gang squad (Australia)
*VLAD* - Vicious Lawless Association Disestablishment (Act/legislation etc)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2014)

*ΟΔΕΥΩ* = Ομάδα Δυναμικών Εξορμήσεων Ύψιστης Ωφέλειας


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2015)

Έχουμε από εδώ πολλάκις πει (και δείξει) ότι οι πολιτικοί σχηματισμοί έχουν μεγάλη αδυναμία στα αντακρώνυμα:
*ΕΛΛΑΔΑ *= ΕΛληνική ΛΑϊκή Δημοκρατική Απελευθέρωση
*ΕΔΕΜ* = Ένωση Δημοκρατικής Εθνικής Μεταρρύθμισης

Σε συνέχεια του #106, όντως τελικά έκλεισε ότι *ΡΙΖΕΣ *= ΡΙΖοσπαστικός Εθνικός Συναγερμός: http://www.kathimerini.gr/798683/article/epikairothta/politikh/den-8a-katevoyn-stis-ekloges-oi-rizes


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Νόμιζα το 'χαμε, όμως ποτέ δεν είναι αργά:
*ΜΑΡΣ* = Μετωπική ΑΡιστερή Συμπόρευση

Το ότι αποτελεί αντακρώνυμο (δλδ υπήρξε στόχος να βγει συγκεκριμένη λέξη) νομίζω τεκμαίρεται απ' το ότι ξεκίνησε ως (Πρωτοβουλία για την) Αριστερή Μετωπική Συμπόρευση, κι έγινε ΜΑΡΣ στην πορεία.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2015)

Μετά την πάλαι ποτέ *ΡΙΚΣΣΥ* τού Ανδρέα Λοβέρδου, άλλο ένα ακουστικό αντακρώνυμο:
*ΕΛΚΣΙ *= Ελληνικό Λευκό Κίνημα Σημερινής Ιδεολογίας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2015)

Προφανώς ψήφισες ήδη...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2015)

Ψήφισα στις εφτά και πέντε, αλλά δεν πρόσεξα αν υπήρχε δικό τους ψηφοδέλτιο σε μας (ούτε τα κράτησα). Τους εντόπισα όταν άνοιξα καρτέλα http://ekloges.ypes.gr/current/v/public/index.html?lang=el&fullsite=1 στον μπράουζερ για να είμαι έτοιμος για αύριο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

*ΑΔΥΑ *= ΑΔειοδότηση Υπηρεσιών Αποδελτίωσης


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2015)

Προφανώς δεν το είχαν σκεφτεί όταν έφτιαχναν το ΕΚΑΣ, αλλά ἑκάς = μακράν, από απόσταση. Ίσως το αντακρώνυμο επιβεβαιωθεί τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Το Σχέδιο Ανάπτυξης Νέας Οικονομίας (by BB) προφανώς κερδίζει θέση μόλις δημοσιευθεί στα πρακτικά της Βουλής, όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2015)

Το ΕΠΡΕΠΕ είναι μια επιχείρηση στο Ασπρόχωμα Μεσσηνίας — όπου ΕΠΡΕΠΕ = Εταιρεία ΠΡομήθειας ΕΠαγγελματικού Εξοπλισμού:


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

Στα πλαίσια της Global Drug Survey 2015, φτιάχτηκε ένα σάιτ στο οποίο απαντάς σε μερικές απλές ερωτήσεις και σου βγάζει πόσο κώλος γίνεσαι όταν πίνεις. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, το «κώλος» είναι απευθείας μετάφραση από το «ΑRSE» που βγαίνει απ'το «Alcohol Related Social Embarrassment» – στην ουσία δηλαδή μετράει το πόσο ξεφτιλίζεσαι, κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Κι άλλο ένα με βάση την Ελλάδα: *ΕΛΑΔΑ *= ΕΛεύθεροι Αγανακτισμένοι Δυτικής Αχαΐας (ονομασία συλλόγου)


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2015)

*Κ.ΑΛ.Ο.* = Κοινωνική και Αλληλέγγυα Οικονομία (βλ. εδώ).
* ΠΡΩ.Σ.Κ.ΑΛ.Ο. = *Πρωτοβουλία Συνεργασίας για την Κοινωνική και Αλληλέγγυα Οικονομία (βλ. εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2015)

*ΜΑ.ΧΩ.Μ.Ε.* = Μαρξιστικός Χώρος Μελέτης & Έρευνας



> "Ο Μαρξιστικός Χώρος Μελέτης & Έρευνας (ΜΑ.ΧΩ.Μ.Ε.) διοργανώνει στο τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου 2015 τριήμερο Διεθνές Συνέδριο στην Αθήνα με τη συμμετοχή επιστημόνων διεθνούς κύρους και ευρωβουλευτών από την Ελλάδα και τις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, με θέμα: "Αποδέσμευση από την Ευρωζώνη: προβλήματα, δυνατότητες, προοπτικές", αναφέρει το σχετικό δελτίο τύπου και διευκρινίζει πως "Η πραγματοποίηση του συνεδρίου υπαγορεύεται από την ανάγκη εντοπισμού των προβλημάτων από την ενδεχόμενη αναγκαστική ή εθελούσια αποδέσμευση της Ελλάδας από την Ευρωζώνη και τις ασφυκτικές πολιτικές και οικονομικές πιέσεις που ασκούν οι υπερεθνικοί θεσμοί".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2015)

*ΑΝΤΑΡΤΕΣ *= ΑΝΤικαπιταλιστική ΑΡιστερή Ταξική Επαναστατική Συσπείρωση


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2016)

*ΠΡΕΠΥ* = ΠΡοαγωνιστικός Έλεγχος Πρόληψης Υγείας


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2016)

*ΟΡΜΗ *= ΌΡαμα ΜΗχανικών


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2017)

*ΤΣΕΚ *= Τειρεσίας Σύστημα Ελέγχου Κινδύνων


----------



## cougr (Apr 12, 2017)

*Project Hippocrates = HIgh PerfOrmance Computing for Robot-AssisTEd **S*urgery


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2017)

Βραβεία βιβλίου *ΕΒΓΕ* = Ελληνικά Βραβεία Γραφιστικής και Εικονογράφησης


----------



## cougr (Apr 28, 2017)

*Ε.Ν.Α* - Έλληνες Νεομετανάστες Αυστραλίας


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2017)

Με τον κίνδυνο να ρεζιλευτώ δηλώνω ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το νόημα. :blush:


----------



## cougr (May 1, 2017)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο νόημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2017)

*ΠΕΤΑΓΑ *= Πανελλήνια Ένωση ΤΑξιδιωτικών Γραφείων Αερομεταφορών


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2018)

STEVE: strong thermal emission velocity enhancement.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2018)

*KANE* = Κοινωνική Ανάπτυξη ΝΕων


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2018)

Και η χιουμοριστική χρήση των αντακρωνύμων, την οποία αναφέραμε ήδη από το #5:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2018)

*ΕΜΕΙΣ *= Εταιρεία Μελέτης και Έρευνας της Ιστορίας των Σερρών


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2018)

Εάν υποθέσουμε ότι ακουστικά είναι επιθυμητή η ταύτιση με «μεσσία»:
*ΜΕΣΥΑ *= ΜΕγάλη ΣΥγκέντρωση Αντιπροσώπων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2018)

ADAM = Androgen Deficiency of the Aging Male


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2018)

*ΙΠΟΤΙΣ* = ΙΠπικός Όμιλος Τριάθλου & Ιππική Σχολή


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2018)

Στα Σέρρας έχουμε χιούμορ στ' αντακρώνυμά μας:
*ΕΣΑΝΣ *= Εταιρεία Στερεών Αποβλήτων Νομού Σερρών όπως την αναφέρει κατά κανόνα ο Δήμος, Επιχείρηση διαχείρισης Στερεών Αποβλήτων Νομού Σερρών ΑΕΕ είναι η πλήρης επωνυμία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2018)

*ΝΕΟ *= Νέα Ελληνική Ορμή


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2018)

*ΚΕφάΤΟ *= Κέντρο Εφαρμοσμένων Τεχνών Ορνεράκης


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2018)

Συνεχίζεται απτόητη η παραγωγή αντακρωνύμων με βάση την Ελλάδα:
*ΕΛΛΑΔΑ *= ΕΛληνική Λέσχη Αυτοκινήτου Δυτικής Αττικής


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2018)

*MAMAKA *= MAMAδες για την ΚΑνναβη


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2018)

*ΣΚΕΨΥ *= Σύγχρονη Κοινωνία, Εκπαίδευση και Ψυχική Υγεία (περιοδικό)
Οικογενειακή *ΣΚΕΨΥ *= Οικογενειακή Συναισθηματική Κινητική και Ειδική Ψυχολογική Υποστήριξη
*ΣΚΕΨΥΣ *= Συστημικό Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης και ΨΥχοθεραπείας ΣΚΕΨΥΣ (πρόκειται για αναδρομικό ακρωνύμιο· βλ. και εδώ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2018)

Ρ.ΕΥ.Μ.Α = Ριζοσπαστική, Ευρωπαϊκή Μεταρρυθμιστική Αναγέννηση


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2019)

*ΑΛΑΝΥΑ *= ΑΛληλεγγύη-ΑΝΥπακοή-Ανατροπή


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2019)

*ΕΠΟΣ *= Ελληνική ΠΟλιτική Συνείδηση


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2019)

*ΚΙΝΗΣΑ* = ΚΙΝΗμα Συνταξιούχων και Ανέργων


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2019)

*myDATA* = my Digital Accounting and Tax Application


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2019)

*ESTIA*, the *Emergency Support to Integration and Accommodation* programme
https://estia.unhcr.gr/en/home/

*ESTIA*, το πρόγραμμα *Στήριξης Έκτακτης Ανάγκης για την Ένταξη και τη Στέγαση*
http://estia.unhcr.gr/el/home_page/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2019)

ΠέΖΟ = Πολιτισμού και Εθελοντισμού Ζωής Όραμα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2019)

*ERASMUS *(το γνωστό πρόγραμμα φοιτητικών ανταλλαγών) προέρχεται από: EuRopean community Action Scheme for the Mobility of University Students

(Ευχαριστώ τη φβ-φίλη κ. Υ.Τ.)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2019)

*ΣΟΔΙΑ *= Σύλλογος Οικονομίας ΔΙΑμοιρασμού

*ΔΗΚΙΟ *= ΔHμοκρατική ΚIνηση Οικονομολόγων


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2019)

Νομίζω πως αυτή πρέπει να είναι η πιο ακραία προσπάθεια να προκύψει το επιθυμητό αντακρώνυμο:
*ΙΑΣΙΣ *= συσχέτιση Ιατρικής Αντίληψης και προσήλωσηΣ ασθενών σε αγωγές Ιδιοπαθούς και από κορτικοστεροειδή οστεοπόρωσηΣ

Επίσης, συναφές: *ΕΛΙΟΣ *= ΕΛληνικό Ίδρυμα ΟΣτεοπόρωσης (συσχετίζεται με τον ήλιο, όπως φαίνεται από τη λατινική γραφή του και από το λογότυπο)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2020)

*ΔΑΔΑ *= Δράση Αστυνομικών για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2020)

Αυτό κι αν είναι αντακρώνυμο!

The Communications Over Various Feeds Electronically for Engagement Act (COVFEFE Act) 
https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?17606-covfefe&p=282509&viewfull=1#post282509


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 29, 2020)

The *S*ino-*N*asal *O*utcome *T*est!


----------



## cougr (Aug 3, 2020)

HESTA - Health Employees Superannuation Trust Australia.

Πάω στοίχημα ότι στην επινόηση του ακρωνυμίου συνέβαλε κάποιος Έλληνας ή Ελληνίδα


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2020)

*ΠΑΡΗΣΥΑ *= *ΠΑΡΗγορητική ΣΥμπτωματική Αγωγή* (διακριτικός τίτλος της Ελληνικής Εταιρίας Θεραπείας Πόνου και Παρηγορικής Φροντίδας)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2020)

*ΤΟΛΜΑ *= *Τώρα ΌΛοι ΜΑζί*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2020)

*ΑΝΑΓΚΙ *= *ΑΝτιμνημονιακό ΑΓωνιστικό ΚΙνημα*
*ΑΝΑΓΚΙ *= *ΑΝεξάρτητη ΑΓωνιστική ΚΙνηση*


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2020)

Zazula said:


> *ΑΝΑΓΚΙ *= *ΑΝτιμνημονιακό ΑΓωνιστικό ΚΙνημα*
> *ΑΝΑΓΚΙ *= *ΑΝεξάρτητη ΑΓωνιστική ΚΙνηση*



Ωραία, καλύψαμε και τις ανάγκες μας.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2020)

*ΑΠΟΔΡΑΣΙ *= *Αθλητική ΠΟλιτιστική ΔΡΑση ΣΙντικής*


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2020)

*Ο.Δ.Ο.Σ.*
Ομάδα Διαχείρισης και Οριοθέτησης Συναθροίσεων

(Οι ατσίδες με τα μπλε...)








Ο.Δ.Ο.Σ: Η νέα ομάδα της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας (εικόνες)


Ελλάδα - Ο.Δ.Ο.Σ: Ποια είναι η νέα ομάδα αστυνομικών της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. που βγήκε στους δρόμους ανήμερα της επετείου του Πολυτεχνείου. | Athens Voice




www.athensvoice.gr


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2020)

nickel said:


> *Ο.Δ.Ο.Σ.*
> Ομάδα Διαχείρισης και Οριοθέτησης Συναθροίσεων
> 
> (Οι ατσίδες με τα μπλε...)
> ...



Συναθροισμένοι κατά των συναθροίσεων.  Ατσίδες, πράγματι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2021)

S. A. U. S. A. G. E.= Small Area Urban Searching And Guided Evacuation


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2021)

Καλη πρωταπριλιά.
Ή μήπως δεν είναι;


----------



## cougr (Apr 7, 2021)

*MUnGA*
Melbourne University Greek Association


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2021)

In June 2017, [SpaceX drone landing ship _Of Course I Still Love You_] started being deployed with a robot that drives under the rocket and grabs onto the hold-down clamps located on the outside of the Falcon 9's structure after landing. Fans call the robot "Optimus Prime" or "*Roomba*", the latter of which has been turned into a backronym for "*Remotely Operated Orientation and Mass Balance Adjustment*."


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2021)

Roomba από την ηλεκτρική σκούπα που χώνεται κάτω από τα έπιπλα, άραγε;


----------



## cougr (Jun 15, 2021)

SELFIE (Self-reflection on Effective Learning by Fostering the use of Innovative Educational technologies)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2021)

*ΑΘΛΗΣΥ *= *ΑΘΛΗτικός Σύλλογος Υγείας*

σχετ. https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Βιντεάκια-για-γέλια-και-για-κλάματα.167/post-288906


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 16, 2021)

NASA is serious about its space station crew members exercising in orbit, but that doesn’t mean the agency can’t have a little fun along the way.

That’s why a treadmill engineers had called simply T-2 for more than two years is suddenly famous as the *Combined Operational Load-Bearing External Resistance Treadmill*, or *COLBERT*. NASA selected the treadmill's name after comedian and host Stephen Colbert of Comedy Central's "The Colbert Report" took interest during the Node 3 naming census and urged his followers to post the name "Colbert," which received the most entries.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 8, 2021)

Ο μεγάλος αμερικανικός τηλεπικοινωνιακός πάροχος Sprint προέκυψε εν μέρει από τις τηλεγραφικές γραμμές κατά μήκος του Νότιου Σιδηρόδρομου του Ειρηνικού:

The company operated thousands of miles of track as well as telegraph wire that ran along those tracks. In the early 1970s, the company began looking for ways to use its existing communications lines for long-distance calling. This division of the business was named the Southern Pacific Communications Company. [...] In the mid-1970s, SPC held a contest to select a new name for the company. The winning entry was "SPRINT", an acronym for *S*outhern *P*acific *R*ailroad *I*nternal *N*etworking *T*elephony.

Η ονομασία διατηρήθηκε μέχρι πέρυσι, όταν η εταιρεία συγχωνεύθηκε με την T-Mobile.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2021)

*P*roton-*E*nhanced *N*uclear *I*nduction *S*pectroscopy


----------



## cougr (Oct 13, 2021)

*Φ*ασματόμετρο *Α*πορρόφησης με *Λ*υχνίες *Λ*ιθίου και *Οσ*μίου.


----------



## cougr (Nov 29, 2021)

DEEPFAKES Accountability Act

Defending Each and Every Person from False Appearances by Keeping Exploitation Subject to Accountability Act









H.R.3230 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): DEEP FAKES Accountability Act


Summary of H.R.3230 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): DEEP FAKES Accountability Act



www.congress.gov


----------



## cougr (Nov 29, 2021)

MONA - Museum of Old and New Art (Tasmania)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 29, 2021)

GHOST: Geographies and Histories of the Ottoman Supernatural Tradition








GHOST – Geographies and Histories of the Ottoman Supernatural Tradition: Exploring Magic, the Marvelous, and the Strange in Ottoman Mentalities


The Project The project aims to explore Ottoman notions and belief systems concerning the supernatural. Its major objectives will be to explore the meaning and content of the perceptions of the "supernatural", to localize such beliefs in the various Ottoman…




ghost.ims.forth.gr


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2021)

Σήμερα σκεφτόμουν πως ο Οργανισμός Μεγάρου Μουσικής Αθηνών μάλλον δεν επέλεξε εντελώς κατά τύχη το αντίστοιχο αρκτικόλεξό του (ΟΜΜΑ), αφού «ὄμμα» είναι το μάτι — αλλά και το θέαμα.


----------



## cougr (Feb 25, 2022)

*SWIFT*
The Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT) is a vital piece of the plumbing that connects the world’s banks. It is a messaging system that allows banks to move money quickly and securely, supporting trillions of dollars in flows of trade and investment.


----------



## cougr (Mar 9, 2022)

*GRAM*- *G*lobal *R*esearch on *A*ntimicrobial *R*esistance project


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2022)

*ΣΚΑΣΕ *= *Σύλλογος Κινητικά Αναπήρων ν. ΣΕρρών*


----------



## cougr (Mar 21, 2022)

ONTRAC study
Oral Nicotinamide To Reduce Actinic Cancer


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2022)

Νέες πολιτικές κινήσεις, σταθερή αξία η αδυναμία στ' αντακρώνυμα:

*ΣΠΟΡΑ *= Συσπείρωση ΠΟλιτών Ριζικής Ανασυγκρότησης
*ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ *= ΣΥΝτονιστική ΕΠιτροπή ΕΙρηνικής Ανασυγκρότησης


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2022)

*ΠΕΡΑΜΟΣ *= *ΠΕΡιηγητικός Αθλητικός ΜΟτοσυκλετιστικός Σύλλογος*
(η Μοτολέσχη ΠΕΡΑΜΟΣ εδρεύει στη Νέα Πέραμο Καβάλας)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2022)

[ηχητικό αντακρώνυμο, επίσης συχνή περίπτωση]

*ΕΝΩΟΥΜΕ = **ΕΝΩση ΟΥμανιστών/-τριών Ελλάδας*


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2022)

Από κάποιες γραμμές παρέμβασης για την αυτοκτονία που λειτουργούν στο εξωτερικό:

CALL - Community Advice and Listening Line
SOBS - Survivors of Bereavement by Suicide
CALM - Campaign Against Living Miserably





English Leaflet | See Say Signpost







www.seesaysignpost.info





Το τρίτο είναι κορυφαίο!


----------

